# HH-Rissen Trail Baum auf Strecke



## Kvn92 (15. Oktober 2017)

Moin, 

falls hier jemand in Hamburg Rissen unterwegs ist, auf der Strecke hängt ein recht großer umgeknickter Baum. 

Vorher also lieber mal die Strecke ablaufen. 

Gruß.


----------



## dorfteich (21. Oktober 2017)

Hasselbrack Trail auch einer umgekippt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Oktober 2017)

Ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder in Hamburg ein Baum, ihr habt den Sinn dieses Forums nicht verstanden. Ist aber verschiebbar ins Fischkopp Forum.


----------



## dorfteich (22. Oktober 2017)

ah ok, Sicherheit der Biker ist Dir also egal, sehr antiphilanthrope Einstellung...


----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sack Reis





dorfteich schrieb:


> ah ok,



Vorsicht,
an der Argen hat es mehrere Pfützen.
Nicht das Ihr Euch schmutzig macht.


----------



## dorfteich (22. Oktober 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Nicht das Ihr Euch schmutzig macht.



Da mok di mol keen kopp min jung, dat löppt sik allens trecht ok ohn Klookschieter.


----------



## Normansbike (22. Oktober 2017)

Wieviel Höhenmeter gibs den in HH? 2


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Oktober 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wieviel Höhenmeter gibs den in HH? 2


Meine frühere Hausrunde im HH-Rissener Revier hatte immerhin so 600 hm auf 21 km. Und Rissen ist ein sehr kleines Revier verglichen mit den Harburger Bergen. Also wenn man nix weiß, besser mal vorher n´bißchen googeln.
Die Botschaft des TE würde allerdings nur dann echt Sinn machen, wenn er mitgeteilt hätte, wo auf den diversen Trails der umgeknickte Baum liegt. 
20 km zufuß nach nem Baum zu suchen, wär mir auch zu blöd.


----------



## skaster (22. Oktober 2017)

Noch viel mehr Sinn ergäbe es, wenn der TE nicht im Rechtsforum, sondern im Lokalforum posten würde. Das ist der Grund des Post von @on any sunday den @dorfteich genauso wenig versteht. Ist halt nicht so einfach zu lesen wozu dieses Unterforum dient.


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Oktober 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Noch viel mehr Sinn ergäbe es, wenn der TE nicht im Rechtsforum, sondern im Lokalforum posten würde.


Da hast Du allerdings Recht. Damit der TE das auch findet, hab ich mal was Passendes rausgesucht. Guckstu hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-hamburger-westen-in-den-blankeneser-elbhaengen.651406/


----------



## Kvn92 (23. Oktober 2017)

Mimimi... 
Springt halt rein und bleibt kleben. 
Rissener Kieskuhlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (24. Oktober 2017)

Kvn92 schrieb:


> Springt halt rein und bleibt kleben.
> Rissener Kieskuhlen.


Immer noch nicht wirklich klar, wo´s ist. Aber aufgrund Deines beleidigten Statements ""Springt halt rein" nehme ich an, daß Du die "Downhill"-Strecke meinst, wo die kleinen Anlieger und Sprünge gebaut sind zwischen dem Teich und der Rissener/Blankeneser Landstrasse.
Bevor Du Dich hier über Mimimi beschwerst, solltest Du Dich echt mal fragen, was der Sinn solcher Meldungen ist, wenn Du nicht mal in der Lage bist, ne einigermaßen präzise Ortsbeschreibung zu machen und man Dir die Infos aus der Nase ziehen muß, damits überhaupt nen Nährwert hat.


----------



## Kvn92 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich finds jetzt eher lustig, wie sich hier alle im forum über Leute aufregen, die genaue Angaben über irgendwelche Spots geben. Andererseits soll hier dann wiederum eine genaue Angabe erfolgen. Bisschen widersprüchlich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Oktober 2017)

Hast es offensichtlich immer noch nicht kapiert.
Schon mal über den Unterschied nachgedacht, was es heißt, konkrete GPX-Daten von kompletten (illegalen) Trails ins Netz zu stellen und (berechtigte) Infos zu ner konkreten Gefahrenstelle?
Aber ich bin jetzt raus hier, wird mir zu dämlich.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2017)

Im Regionalforum ist es besser aufgehoben -> verschoben.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Oktober 2017)

Liegt der Baum (kurz hinter'm Drop bzw. vor dem Double) jetzt komplett oder wird er noch durch die drei Bäume gegenüber gehalten?
Der ist nämlich bereits am 13.09. durch den dicken Regen abgesackt, hat danach aber selbst dem Orkan noch standhalten können und man kam noch gut darunterweg.
Ich war aber zuletzt vor ca. eineinhalb Wochen vor Ort.


----------



## Kvn92 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wird noch gehalten von den Bäumen. Aber um da drunter durch zu kommen musst du da schon echt gut runterbremsen. 
Mit genug Speed und Bunnyhop kann man es da wahrscheinlich auch drüber schaffen. War mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu riskant.
War selber vor 3 Tagen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. Oktober 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> nachgedacht


...den Knaben bitte nicht mit Fremdwörtern überfordern  .


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Oktober 2017)

Ok. 
Bei meinem letzten Mal hing er ungefähr auf Kopfhöhe und man kam vom Drop aus mittig/links locker drunter durch. Ich hatte aber zuerst auch meine Bedenken ob's passt. 
Der Drop ist eher langsamer zu fahren als man meinen könnte. 
Solange man mit dem Hinterrad hinter dem Balken aufkommt, den leider irgendwer vor einigen Wochen entfernt hat, um irgendwas bisher sinnloses damit in den Hang zu bauen, langt das Tempo auch für den Double.
Man sollte aber noch sehen können wo der mal lag.
Vielleicht fahre ich Donnerstag da mal auf meine XC-Runde dran vorbei und schau nach.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2017)

Echt ey, nach sechs Wochen hängt der da immer noch ;-(
Anstatt hier zu posten, solltet Ihr jemanden suchen, der mit der Säge umgehen kann um die Gefahr zu beseitigen.
=> oder mit der Harke eine neue Linie um den Baum herum harken.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Oktober 2017)

Kennst du die Stelle?
Solange der Baum stabil bleibt würde ich abwarten, zumal du den auch nicht einfach mal so wegsägen wirst.
1. ist er groß
2. wird er ziemlich unvermittelt ca. 2 - 3 m (mein letzter Wissenstand) runterknallen während du noch am sägen bist
Dann lieber weiterhin drunterdurchfahren (sofern der noch in gleicher Höhe wie vor eineinhalb Wochen hängt), zumal das die Strecke sogar noch aufwertet.
Ist schon irgendwie cool den Baum auf Kopfhöhe anzufahren, um dann darunterdurch zu droppen.
Solange es also geht, bloß so lassen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich war vorhin auf der Strecke.
Der Baum hängt unverändert und man kommt gut drunter durch.
Roudy: Solltest du mal in Hamburg sein, dann können wir die Strecke fahren. Man ist zwar in ca. 35 Sekunden durch aber sie ist recht anspruchsvoll. Mit den Sprüngen bei euch im Deister kann sie mithalten (mir fiel dann wieder ein woher ich deinen Namen kenne).


----------

